# Another “Favourite Books List” Thread



## Username3000 (Apr 29, 2019)

If you could only have five (5) books/works, in addition to the Bible, for the rest of your life, what would they be?

I’d like to get your thoughts on what books are of lasting value, that can be revisited again and again and again throughout life.

I’m also interested in seeing the various topics these books may cover.

Feel free to add why you chose each one. 

Thanks.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 29, 2019)

City of God
Nature of Necessity by Alvin Plantinga
That Hideous Strength by CS Lewis
Don Quixote.
Anselm, Major Works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Username3000 (Apr 29, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> City of God
> Nature of Necessity by Alvin Plantinga
> That Hideous Strength by CS Lewis
> Don Quixote.
> Anselm, Major Works


You must have that ready to copy and paste!

Care to share your rationale behind each one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Apr 29, 2019)

Unless one doesn’t plan on reading anymore, how can that be known?


----------



## Username3000 (Apr 29, 2019)

ZackF said:


> Unless one doesn’t plan on reading anymore, how can that be known?



Pretend whatever you need to in order to be able to answer it. 

Government-dictated book rations. Or a deserted island scenario.


----------



## Dekybo (Apr 29, 2019)

I will add only two because they have been so important to me 

The Valley of Vision (insight into prayer)
The Reformed Pastor (helping me to understand my calling)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 29, 2019)

William Gurnall - The Christian in Complete Armour
Wilhelmus À Brakel - The Christian's Reasonable Service
The Westminster Standards
The Collected Sermons of the Rev. Samuel Davies (I hate to be that guy who lists multivolume sets but If I had a choice, I wouldn't part with these or À Brakel)
John Owen - The Glory of Christ
If I can't do cohesive multivolume sets then substitute Richard Sibbes Collected Works vol. 1 containing "A Description of Christ, " "The Bruised Reed," and "The Soul's Conflict with Itself" for #4. I am torn between William Ames - "The Marrow of Theology" or Thomas Watson's "A Body of Divinity" for a #2 sub. Probably Thomas Watson if we are speaking in the manner of returning to over and over again. He has such a way with words that get me every time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 29, 2019)

Rutherglen1794 said:


> You must have that ready to copy and paste!
> 
> Care to share your rationale behind each one?



City of God: his Book 19 is the best thing ever written on social ethics.
Nature of Necessity: At the risk of a bad pun, Possible Worlds Semantics opened a new world for me. Strong defense of ontological argument.
Hideous Strength: Lewis's declaration of war against the New World Order.
Don Quixote. It's funnier on the second reading.
Anselm: Interesting to read again after one's read Plantinga.


----------



## Username3000 (Apr 29, 2019)

Dekybo said:


> I will add only two because they have been so important to me
> 
> The Valley of Vision (insight into prayer)
> The Reformed Pastor (helping me to understand my calling)



Makes sense. Valley is an apparent gem to so many. 



Reformed Bookworm said:


> William Gurnall - The Christian in Complete Armour
> Wilhelmus À Brakel - The Christian's Reasonable Service
> The Westminster Standards
> The Collected Sermons of the Rev. Samuel Davies (I hate to be that guy who lists multivolume sets but If I had a choice, I wouldn't part with these or À Brakel)
> ...



I haven’t read most of those yet, but they all have great repuatations. 

Why Gurnall? And can you compare and contrast Ames and Watson?



BayouHuguenot said:


> City of God: his Book 19 is the best thing ever written on social ethics.
> Nature of Necessity: At the risk of a bad pun, Possible Worlds Semantics opened a new world for me. Strong defense of ontological argument.
> Hideous Strength: Lewis's declaration of war against the New World Order.
> Don Quixote. It's funnier on the second reading.
> Anselm: Interesting to read again after one's read Plantinga.



Interesting. I confess, those are unchartered waters for myself.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 29, 2019)

Though pained to exclude so many that I love, I could be content with these...

Matthew Henry's Commentary
Calvin's Institutes
The Pilgrim's Progress
Gadsby's Hymns
The Baptist Confession and Catechism

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 29, 2019)

Rutherglen1794 said:


> Why Gurnall?


CH Spurgeon said "This _Complete Armour_ is beyond all others a preacher’s book: I should think that more discourses have been suggested by it than by any other uninspired volume. I have often resorted to it when my own fire has been burning low, and I have seldom failed to find a glowing coal upon Gurnall’s hearth. John Newton said that if he might read only one book beside the Bible, he would choose _The Christian in Complete Armour_, and Richard Cecil was of much the same opinion."


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 29, 2019)

My top 5 (I am painfully aware I am leaving top quality works out!)

Valley of Vision
Berkhof's Systematic Theology - combined edition (Quality 1 volume theological work)
Christian in complete armour (Gurnall)
Spiritual Depression Dr Lloyd-Jones
Last one is a close tie between Boston's Human Nature in its four-fold state, and Iain Murray's wonderful biography of Dr Lloyd-Jones


----------



## bookslover (Apr 30, 2019)

In no particular order:

J. I. Packer's essay, "What Did the Cross Achieve?"
John Newton's "The Works of John Newton"
Augustine's "Confessions"
Allan Harman's commentary on the Book of Psalms (2 volumes, so cheating a little)
James Boswell's "Life of Samuel Johnson"


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 30, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> The Collected Sermons of the Rev. Samuel Davies


Have you read Davies Biography? https://www.heritagebooks.org/products/samuel-davies-apostle-to-virginia-roberts.html


----------



## KMK (Apr 30, 2019)

1. Thomas Boston's Works
2. John Owens Works
3. Richard Sibbes Works
4. Thomas Watson Works
5. Calvin's Complete Commentary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ed Walsh (Apr 30, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> Probably Thomas Watson if we are speaking in the manner of returning to over and over again. He has such a way with words that get me every time



I consider Watson the master of the one-liner.
I would add the complete works of John Owen if that's allowed. Particularly volumes 6 and 7 as I said in the previous list of great Christian books.


----------



## Andrew35 (Apr 30, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> *City of God*
> Nature of Necessity by Alvin Plantinga
> That Hideous Strength by CS Lewis
> *Don Quixote*.
> Anselm, Major Works


You have two of mine!

To those, I would also add the following:


*Major plays of William Shakespeare* (never fail to make me laugh... and think)
*Selections of Tang and Song Poetry* (Chinese poetry is the most exquisite and sophisticated nature and human society poetry on earth, in my opinion)
*Major works of Geerhardus Vos* (Vos introduced me to Reformed theology--and blew my mind)

*Works of Dostoevsky* (portraits of society and the human soul), *Martin Luther* (needs no explanation), and _*Romance of the Three Kingdoms *_(military strategy extraordinaire) deserve honorable mention. And Aleksis Kivi's _*Seven Brothers* _(_sisu_, please!). Loved that book.

This question is always so hard...  But all have been selected primarily for reread value.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't know if I will ever read it again since it was such a haunting experience for me, but Edwards' Religious Affections deserves honorable mention at least.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 30, 2019)

KMK said:


> 1. Thomas Boston's Works
> 2. John Owens Works
> 3. Richard Sibbes Works
> 4. Thomas Watson Works
> 5. Calvin's Complete Commentary



That’s 64 books!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 30, 2019)

Rutherglen1794 said:


> If you could only have five (5) books/works, in addition to the Bible, for the rest of your life, what would they be?
> 
> I’d like to get your thoughts on what books are of lasting value, that can be revisited again and again and again throughout life.
> 
> ...


Mere Christianity
Knowing God
The Cross of Christ
Bondage of the Will
John Gill Theology


----------



## J.L. Allen (Apr 30, 2019)

Non theological:
1. 1 volume works of H.D. Thoreau
2. Pilgrims Progress (this bridges the gap, I guess)
3. Anthology of ancient philosophical writings 
4. Short stories, poems, and prose anthology of North American writers 
5. Short stories, poems, and prose anthology of British and mainland European writers 

Theological works:
1. Anthology of the Patristics
2. John Brown of Haddington’s 1 volume systematic theology from RHB
3. Life of David Brainerd by Jonathan Edwards 
4. Calvin’s Institutes
5. Complete Hebrew OT and Greek NT


----------



## Gabriel Barnes (Apr 30, 2019)

Tough question! My answer, as it stands today, would be:

The Westminster Standards
The Letters of Samuel Rutherford
Communion with God (John Owen).
If multi-volume sets are allowed:

The Institutes of the Christian Religion 
The Christian's Reasonable Service


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 30, 2019)

KMK said:


> 1. Thomas Boston's Works
> 2. John Owens Works
> 3. Richard Sibbes Works
> 4. Thomas Watson Works
> 5. Calvin's Complete Commentary


Boo! Cheater!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jack K (Apr 30, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Spiritual Depression Dr Lloyd-Jones



Most of us would need this one if we were limited to five books for the rest of our lives.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jack K (Apr 30, 2019)

The more I think about the collection of Lloyd-Jones sermons, the more I find it actually to be an excellent choice.

If in the imagined scenario I had regular access to solid preaching, I don't think I would choose a collection of sermons. But let's say I was on an island, or imprisoned, and the situation didn't provide for preaching in my life. I would need sermons. And fairly recent sermons would be helpful, so that they better address my cultural upbringing and blind spots. Lloyd-Jones is as good a choice as any in that situation.


----------



## Username3000 (Apr 30, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Though pained to exclude so many that I love, I could be content with these...
> 
> Matthew Henry's Commentary
> Calvin's Institutes
> ...


Can you expand on why Gadsby’s Hymns? And why Calvin over so many in the same class?



Stephen L Smith said:


> CH Spurgeon said "This _Complete Armour_ is beyond all others a preacher’s book: I should think that more discourses have been suggested by it than by any other uninspired volume. I have often resorted to it when my own fire has been burning low, and I have seldom failed to find a glowing coal upon Gurnall’s hearth. John Newton said that if he might read only one book beside the Bible, he would choose _The Christian in Complete Armour_, and Richard Cecil was of much the same opinion."



I better follow through with reading it then!



bookslover said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> J. I. Packer's essay, "What Did the Cross Achieve?"
> John Newton's "The Works of John Newton"
> ...



A number of off the board picks. 



Ed Walsh said:


> I don't know if I will ever read it again since it was such a haunting experience for me, but Edwards' Religious Affections deserves honorable mention at least.



Care to share more?



Jack K said:


> The more I think about the collection of Lloyd-Jones sermons, the more I find it actually to be an excellent choice.
> 
> If in the imagined scenario I had regular access to solid preaching, I don't think I would choose a collection of sermons. But let's say I was on an island, or imprisoned, and the situation didn't provide for preaching in my life. I would need sermons. And fairly recent sermons would be helpful, so that they better address my cultural upbringing and blind spots. Lloyd-Jones is as good a choice as any in that situation.


M
Indeed. The living situation would obviously impact one’s choices. 

What if everything in your life was the same, but you were only going to have a five-book shelf? 

Here’s some imagery: What if we took every book we’ve read or owned (or may own in the future), put them in a giant pot, and boiled it dry. What five books would be the residue left in the pot? The essence of everything that went in?

Or is that useless? Haha

I’m trying to think if practical books on marriage or parenting would make the cut. And if anything not theological is worth it.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 30, 2019)

Rutherglen1794 said:


> Can you expand on why Gadsby’s Hymns?


Gadsby's hymns is a large collection of hymns (1,158 in all). They are doctrinally sound, experimentally rich and cover the full range of biblical revelation and Christian experience. They have been a source of immense encouragement to me through the years. Most all of the hymns are in a metre that matches to a well-known tune. This makes them easy to sing. It is a staple of my devotional life that is never far from reach (which is how I knew the exact number of hymns ).


Rutherglen1794 said:


> And why Calvin over so many in the same class?


Like who?!


----------



## Username3000 (May 1, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Gadsby's hymns is a large collection of hymns (1,158 in all). They are doctrinally sound, experimentally rich and cover the full range of biblical revelation and Christian experience. They have been a source of immense encouragement to me through the years. Most all of the hymns are in a metre that matches to a well-known tune. This makes them easy to sing. It is a staple of my devotional life that is never far from reach (which is how I knew the exact number of hymns ).
> 
> Like who?!



*Genre, or class of books I mean.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 1, 2019)

Rutherglen1794 said:


> *Genre, or class of books I mean.


I'm unclear about what you're asking.


----------



## Username3000 (May 1, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I'm unclear about what you're asking.


Why do you choose Calvin over others who have penned relatively similar books, albeit with their own emphases?

I’m not saying anyone’s books are better or worse than Calvin’s; I’m just curious why the Institutes and not some other large theological tome.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 1, 2019)

Rutherglen1794 said:


> Why do you choose Calvin over others who have penned relatively similar books, albeit with their own emphases?
> 
> I’m not saying anyone’s books are better or worse than Calvin’s; I’m just curious why the Institutes and not some other large theological tome.


I just can't think of another theological work that rivals the Institutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## TylerRay (May 1, 2019)

Rutherglen1794 said:


> If you could only have five (5) books/works, in addition to the Bible, for the rest of your life, what would they be?
> 
> I’d like to get your thoughts on what books are of lasting value, that can be revisited again and again and again throughout life.
> 
> ...


Bavinck's Dogmatics - Enough good theology and philosophy to keep one busy for a lifetime

City of God by Augustine - Contains almost an entire liberal education

A Brakel's The Christian's Reasonable Service - Very helpful, especially on experimental subjects

Gill's commentaries - Best commentary set I know of by one author

The Brothers Karamazov by Dostoevsky - It's a lot of fun, is very insightful, and one needs a break from reading theological works sometimes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dachaser (May 4, 2019)

Rutherglen1794 said:


> If you could only have five (5) books/works, in addition to the Bible, for the rest of your life, what would they be?
> 
> I’d like to get your thoughts on what books are of lasting value, that can be revisited again and again and again throughout life.
> 
> ...


Mere Christianity
Knowing God
Cross of Christ
Bondage of the Will
Institutes by Calvin


----------

